# FARMETTE/ABANDONED HOMESTEAD



## larry moyer (8 mo ago)

FARMETTE/CONSERVANCY: Opportunity for individual or farming cooperative. Extensive, established gardens and landscaping. Large pond. 10+ acres. 100% solar power. All electric house with geothermal. Aging couple seeks youthful partners. Central Pennsylvania. Contact Larry (267-693-2633)


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Hey @Jerryberry


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

HDRider said:


> Hey @Jerryberry


Hello


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Did you read the ad for the farm?


----------



## Jerryberry (9 mo ago)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Did you read the ad for the farm?


Yes. I'm sorry I can't take it because I'm a Californian. I just don't have any desire for moving to another state. Thank You Though.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

Who was the person who just recently posted looking for a situation like this?


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

@copperpennyproperties


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

RJ2019 said:


> @copperpennyproperties


But she was looking in a particular part of Georgia, as I remember. 
Sometimes it pays to step out of your comfort zone, just sayin’……


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

How is it abandoned if people live on it?


----------

